# what to charge per sq ft for a commercial lot



## bravada75 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was wondering what people are charging per sq ft for commercial business lot. The lot is a total of 20000 sq ft 2 seperate lots both prety easy to push

Thanks for all the input


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Take your dollar per hour divide it by 43560 this will give you your charging price per sq foot them x it by sq feet of lot then you know what to charge.

Say you charge $50.00 an hour divided by 1acher (43560 sq ft) = $0.0011478 * 20000 sq ft= $22.956 + gas + truck ins. + glb ins.+ travel time 
Good luck


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Just have a couple other companies come out and give you a price, then just put your bid in a little bit less than them and you'll know you've got a good shot at being the cheapest. I mean it's really no different than coming on here and asking us.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

There arer lots of variables. Figure out what you need to make and go from there.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Know your cost*



bravada75;1327659 said:


> I was wondering what people are charging per sq ft for commercial business lot. The lot is a total of 20000 sq ft 2 seperate lots both prety easy to push
> 
> Thanks for all the input


More important than what anyone suggest you charge is to charge according to your overhead and expenses. Charging soley based on the "going rate" rate will at minimum cost you profit and possibly your business. The going rate is important, but most importantly is your cost per hour plus profit.


----------

